# How many rounds of IVF do you get on the NHS?



## susan_1981

I'm hoping it won't come to IVF for me as I have fallen pregnant twice naturally but I've been TTC for over a year now and was wondering how many goes at IVF you get on the NHS? And when do they decide to give you IVF? If your OH has a low sperm count (I don't know if my husband does - he's being tested for that at the moment), can IVF still work? 

Luckily, my doctor seems to be very good in relation to fertility. I feel like I know so much that I was worried I'd know more than her - and I'm not sure that I don't to be honest. But she's asked me to go for a blood test on CD21 which was today but I had a day off work so didn't fancy sitting in a hospital for ages waiting and, as it turned out, there was a 45 minute wait at the hospital today and I was going Thorpe Park so didn't want to hang around. But I'll go on Monday which I don't think matters cos I think I ov'd late this cycle so I think I'll be 7dpo on Monday anyway. Although I know almost everything about TTC, I don't really know anything about infertility or IVF. A girl I work with says you only get one go at IVF, which she had and is now pregnant with twins (but she had been trying for over 3 years!).


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

1 here..


----------



## Jane1972

Its not automatic here certain conditions have to be meet but if you do can be upto 3. Each case is reviewed I think?


----------



## susan_1981

I thought it might be different depending on where you live. Unfortunately for me, the girl I work with lives near me so I assume I'd only get one shot at it. Oh well, hopefully this is my month! I know my boobs are killing me already but then they generally do in the LP!


----------



## ald

I get 3 rounds, but that is because dh is british forces serving in germany.


----------



## susan_1981

One other question, what is the waiting time like once your doctor refers you for it? From what I've read, there seems to a waiting list to get on the waiting list! So wondering what the waiting time in total is like?


----------



## Jane1972

Mine was slightly different as needed to have PGD IVF. It took 2 years from the time we had the consultation at Guys. But that was with tests & stuff & apeals as we didn't fit criteria for IVF but needed it for PGD. Not sure that helps you.


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi Susan you are best looking up your trusts wait time and protocol. It will probably be online (might be listed in their formulary document). That will give you the procedure and there are wait time listed in tables which you can google. ( I have the Scottish ones, but not the English ones.

Good luck XXX


----------



## rachelle1975

I get 1 free cycle with my PCT - you need to fall into the age bracket, BMI bracket and neither you nor your OH are allowed any kids to qualify for an NHS cycle.

It's recommended that each PCT offers 3 full cycles of IVF but they don't.

If your DH does have a low count then lifestyle changes, vits etc. can make all the difference and changes can be seen 3 months later (it takes that long for sperm to mature). If it is a low count that is the issue then depending on how low you could get offered IUI or you could get offered ICSI IVF.

Good luck chick :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

you get two cycles in Kent and waiting time is 18 weeks xx


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks girls. Well lifestyle wise, I need to work on giving up smoking completely. I've gone from about 12-15 a day (Monday to Friday) and possibly more on weekends. I'm now down to about 10-15 a weekend but am working on that. DH hasn't smoked for 2 weeks so he's done well, although he needs to cut down on the boozing, although he's been better as well. This month we have been so much better than most months. 

Weight wise, we are both well within healthy. I get DH to take folic acid but I'm going to buy him the wellman vits instead as I've heard they are good. He eats enough fruit but doesn't eat any veg!!! 

We don't have any children either so we should be fine there. I'm really hoping we will fall naturally but will have to wait and see. I've definitelly relaxed a little with the TTC now because with every month, my hope goes down so I'm not so stressed anymore. Fingers crossed this is my month xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Fx you will not need it & this is your month.:happydance::dust:


----------



## chanel

Hey susan, i think i might be waiting up to 12 wks for my first appt then i think it takes around 12-18 months on the waiting list. Some PCTs have an 18wk waiting time from first appt to treatment though, this is a new rule that has been brought in.

As long as there are some sperm there then they can do IVF with ICSI, obviously your husband has some sperm as you have been pregnant before so one way or another you know you can get pregnant.

Good luckx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

If you go onto the hfea website you can get info on all clinics, criteria and some give an indication of waiting times. 

How many you get does vary. My acupuncturist says she knows of only 2pcts in the country who actually offer the recommended 3. Here in Dorset they have just cut funding and people who thought they had a 2nd cycle safe have been told they have to wait another year.

It is all so unfair but good luck you won't need it!

x


----------

